# Penn Squall 15 Star Drag



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

Im looking at the Squall to replace my two Penn 525 mags. Ive had them a long time and they are showing alot of age. I love them but its time to upgrade. I trow 8 and bait and would like some feedback on the Squall. Im particularly concerned with the clicker holding up and loud enough for me to hear.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Not bad for the price. Clicker holds up very well and it's loud enough for me. Kinda slow in the beginning but after a few practice casts to warm it up, it sings.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like mine


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Got rid of my Squalls.......the 525 Mag (US) is superior.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Buy the squall. Pull the bearings and degrease them. The squall will cast as well as the 525 every day of the week. It's a great replacement to a great reel.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The video points out important things about the Chinese Penn Squall reels ( called the "Mag 2" in the UK ).


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

gilly21 said:


> Buy the squall. Pull the bearings and degrease them. The squall will cast as well as the 525 every day of the week. It's a great replacement to a great reel.


+1


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I have both a US made 525 and the Squall 15 and love them both.


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

I was wanting to do this with my squall but I could not for the life of me get the bearings out in order to degrease them. I tried to find a tutorial on this and could not. I didn't think it would be extremely hard. I was able to get down to the bearings but could not get them out of the spindle. 

Anyone have any tips or know of anywhere I can see this done? thanks.

This is the first time I have ever taken my squall apart. I have done other reel work before but not on this type of reel so I am novice at such things.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Replace them with fathoms if you really wanna upgrade, had a lot of problems from the squalls.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

as a surf fishermen....they are fine....I can't see why I would want to pull the bearings out....I expect those that buy these reels are using them for fishing.....!3 foot rods/5oz....the only issue I have had so far..(5years) is the little clicker for drag is cheap and wears out.....80cent part....I have replaced a few of them....


----------

